# Marble Genetics



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I understand that the marble gene is dominant. But would the fry all have random coloring if the father is a blue/white marble (I think he may be starting to get some red  and the mother is white with blue grizzling on the fins? In other words, what colored fry would I most likely get? x]


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Most likely blue and white, but it all depends. Some of the red genes can activate and make some red marble bettas, but who knows? It's all a guessing game and a game of nature. Just let the genetics run their course and see whatcha get!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Though the parents do not show any red at all, but if they carry the gene it will pop up in fry. I'm not sure what you mean by blue-white nor white-grizzle but if my guess is right, they should carry cambodian genes (cambodian carry red coloring). 

You should also get blue, turquoise, and steel blue (blue x blue) and some light colors (both male and female carry white). Marble will cause any individual to change pale and back colored again. The final color or pattern is unpredictable.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay thanks. These are pics of the pair I'm planning on breeding.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice! They should make some nice offspring color wise.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help and all


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue dragon (looks like drgn scale) should carry at least blue, drgn, marble. What is hidden can't be predicted.
The female looks like a cambodian x irid cross. 

Though daddy is marble, color/pattern will follow the parents (and grand parents) - difference is that any individual may suddenly change color/pattern. The final outcome of these are unpredictable but it should follow the parent's genetics.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! I'm so excited 
Is cambodian dominant?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I believe the cambodian gene is dominant.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, great thanks


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Cambodian is recessive. Solid x Cambo= solid fish who carry Cambo genetic.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Heh, oops ...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Theoretically cambodian is recessive but IME it is dominant. Or at least partially dominant as it will pass on it's pattern.
IME: Cambodian geno x solid background for more than 3 generation = many cambodian and cambodian like colors. (not just one spawn but many, through my years of breeding)


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Cambo is two different genes at work at the same time. Amelanism in the body and whichever color is showing on the fins. There should be a clean break between colors on body and fin.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay thanks guys  So the cambo gene is a form of polygenic inheritance?


----------

